# Simon Bates : Classic FM



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I have no problem with light-hearted bonhomie but I think CFM presenter Simon Bates is well over the top. It is forced, false and tedious. He would laugh his way through a funeral oratory, a weather forecast. I think he sees himself as CFM's Terry Wogan, housewives favourite. Time for a change surely. I liked Kelly. Have posters got favourite CFM presenters, and why are they favourites of yours?


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

Having promised myself that I would never again sink to commenting on CFM, I have succumbed to temptation.
Favourite presenters: they are not worthy of the title. You want presenters, listen to Radio 3 any day of the week, any hour of the day; there you will find presenters and not just scriptreaders who have little or no idea of what they are talking about. I ask myself which is the bigger draw to this station, the music or the "personalities". They boast a re-invented Myleene Klass, Radio 2 exiles, David Mellor and his on-going "Count the err" competition, the pretentious and patronising Natalie Whhhhheen, (no, the key isn't sticking, just listen to how she pronounces it).
The constant imprecations to "relax"; the adverts aimed at the perceived audience profile; the never ending references to the "most beautiful music in the world"; the assumption that music from the "Movies" (whatever happened to films?) is worthy of juxstaposition to Beethoven; the political correctness that prevents them from giving a certain piano solo by Debussy it's full and proper title.
Back in September 1992, I looked forward to the arrival of CFM as an alternative to R3. I gave up after a week having heard nothing but Goreckis "Wrist Slashing Symphony No3", excerpts from "Carmen" and Mendelssohn's piano music arranged for several examples of that vilest of instruments, the saxophone.
Yes, I listen now and again, usuallly when R3 is exploring byways I have no wish to tread, but so far about 15 minutes is my limit before I have to start massive donations to the swear box.
Would football fans put up with a match commentary from someone who quite obviously knew nothing of the subject, of course not! Why then should music lovers not be given the same consideration?


----------

